# OK,here it is,IBS and sex,menstruation,endomitriase etc.....



## sabrina1977 (Apr 14, 2002)

somebody ask me to post on here and maybe it could help women that have the same probleme as me with IBS and all,i told my story a million times,i swear this is the last one! ok how did my IBS start? well get this when i was 17 years old, i had a CYST on my ovarie that was 20cm long and 10cm big,anyways it was huge,now for 6 months it keep on getting bigger and bigger, and when i have my period, i was diying,well my cyst was so big that it push my uterus back word and my uterus push on my intestine and kidneys,so when i got operated i feel like there was no more pressure,it was like a big empty,so my uterus could go back into its place,and on top of that i hade "emdomitrase"(i do not know how to write it) so they put me on the pill, wicht stop you from having that and really bad cramps etc...because i use to puke everytime and all,and the pill stop you from having cyst, but 2 years lather afther having my operation,my uterus push backwords again,because there was so mush place that it feel back,so my IBS started again once and awile, but always more when i had my period,but it wasen't that bad,but since last year i had tons of problemes with my uterus, canser cells and all, and my ovaries were killing me because everything was push far in the back,so last week when i went to see my GYNO,he told me a couple of things,i told him when i had sex my ibs was bad,and when i had my period, its simple he said, since your uterus is far back, when you have sex,the man's ***** pushes almost on your intestines etc..and when you have yor period its the same....i'm 25 now and i was so mad i wanted to take my uterus out!! , but there is a solution! there is a operation,that they do, that pull up your uterus and stays were its supose to be, wicht can stop your IBS and pain during sex...so in october when i see my gyno again i think i want to get operated for that, because trust me i'm sure some of you have the same probleme as me!! well i hope i help out people and good luck!!!!!!!!!


----------

